# Raw Files!



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Can anyone explain in easy terms, how you import and manipulate RAW files in Adobe Photoshop or even Paintshop???

I am stumped by the parameters etc...

Thanks Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've not used them myself, but I think the crux of the matter is that, in order for it to be easy, you need to know what camera or software application produced the RAW file in the first place.

As there's no rigidly defined RAW standard, it's difficult to know how to import it into another application unless you know how it was created









This article from Microsoft might be of help though:

Managing Your Digital Camera RAW Files


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for that Rich, I will study it.

My camera maker provide software to convert the Raw files into tif formant, but a 12Mb file ends up as a 35Mb tif file, which will import OK.

However, PSP and Photoshop, need you to specify several parameters which I cannot discover. The manual does not specify...just to use the provided file converter..

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> However, PSP and Photoshop, need you to specify several parameters which I cannot discover. The manual does not specify...just to use the provided file converter..


Yes, it's very confusing. When you save a file as a .jpg, .bmp, .gif etc. the software is effectively making those settings for you and applying a pre-defined standard to process the "image" in that format. With a RAW file you have to do it yourself









I may have a play tomorrow and see if I can figure out how they work


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I may have a play tomorrow and see if I can figure out how they work


Good luck !!!

remember, you dont know the header length, RGB, GRB or the Planar Mode in 24 bitsettings....

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Had a very quick look at the PaintShop Pro Help file today:



> A discussion of RAW pixel data is beyond the scope of this help file.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Rich,

Thanks for looking anyway...

Had this response from Fuji toda:-



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> In order to import your RAW images in photoshop or such software you require a plugin for the particular file type from the manufacturers website. We would advise that contact either Jasc or Adobe and ask if they have produced such a plugin.
> 
> Sincerely, Fujifilm


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool









I was browsing some threads over on the "other side" last night and noticed Ming talking about RAW files. I suspect he might be able to help









I dare say I'll figure out how it works eventually. I hate not knowing how to do something


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I dare say I'll figure out how it works eventually. I hate not knowing how to do something


Yes, me too, Rich.

Partial solution to report.....

I have obtained Adobe Photoshop CS, which seems to be an upmarket Elements.

This, together with, an update from Adobe site, will allow RAW importation, together with RAW support for a selection of Cameras.

Now all I have to do is learn it !!! ....here we go again...I had this trouble before when I couldnt decide between PaintShop Pro and Photoshop Elements 2.....

Regards

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This RAW file thing is something I want to learn, yet continues to be as clear as mud.

Are my pics going to be much better using it, or should I just stick to using JPEG?

I bought a digital to take good pics with little effort. Now this is getting confusing


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Still haven't figured it out myself as I've been doing more training courses for work recently.

Roger may be an expert by now!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger may be an expert by now!


Sorry Rich....not quite.....

But using Photoshop CS, I can import and play with RAW files......

Did some tests yesterday....took exactly the same subject using 12Megapixel shots in JPG and Raw format........printed portions using the best paper I had on the best defintion and, using a X10 loupe......I can percieve very little difference!!!

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > Roger may be an expert by now!
> 
> 
> Sorry Rich....not quite.....
> ...


 So Roger...............

Bearing in mind I don't need to become a David Bailey type, do I need to know about RAW files? Shall I just stick to what little I know?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have no idea why you guys would want to use RAW files....









It's just a pain-in-the-arse









Better to have a high megapix camera (>= 4megas), set to maximium resolution plus superfine. You'll still end up using pc/mac software to reduce the size of the image --- and that s/w is much more likely to degrade your image than the initial save to JPEG that takes place in the camera.









Yes, JPEG is a lossy format but nothing you'll notice when preparing photos for the web or even 6x4 prints at home. There are much worse things to ensure you screw up your photo









All IMHO

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have no idea why you guys would want to use RAW files....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fine for me Paul.

As I said it's not going to become my main hobby any time.

The pics I take these days don't seem too bad IMHO.

Pics of watches & grandchildren are all I usually do, so i'll leave this RAW thingy for now.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> I have no idea why you guys would want to use RAW files....


Only just to find out how it works







jpeg is fine (or super fine?) for my simple purposes


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Only just to find out how it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Blimey Rich! Next you'll be wanting to know how a watch works...where will it stop?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mebbe I am being too damn fussy!!!!

At 12Mp, I dont reduce the size of my prints, I lift parts out of the whole shot and use it in that way....all the "authorities reckon RAW is the way to go, and as someone said....its good to try it out and see...

damn this is getting techy.....like the HI Fi days when we all listened to the equipment rather than the music....

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This is getting like the oil filled cavity thread. I'm losing track quickly


----------

